
Show HN: PDF Unlock – Batch PDF Password Remover - yashg
https://www.uconomix.com/Products/PDFUnlock/Default.aspx
======
hsx
I fail to see when/why this would be required, other than cases where a user
forgets the password and doesn't have a back up..

~~~
yashg
I receive a lot of password protected documents regularly - bills from utility
companies, bank and credit card statements. It's a pain to input the password
every time. So I created this software to remove the passwords from a bunch of
documents at once. Others like me might find it useful.

